# Whistler Blackcomb Edit Hero3



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

I liked it, what's the second song in the video?


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks!
Second song is 'Tidal Wave' by Sub Focus.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks fun. I need to go to Whistler eventually.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

KansasNoob said:


> Looks fun. I need to go to Whistler eventually.


It's a must do in my opinion, Disneyland of hill sports.


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Haha funny thing is we can couldn't stay off Blackcomb mountain, where most of this is filmed. Awesome place though.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

This is your first time on a snowboard?:blink:


----------



## snowbummer (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice edit...but having a hard time believing this is your first time on a snowboard. Unless you came from a surfing/longboarding/skating background.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, is this really your first time ever snowboarding? If it is, then you're killing it! :thumbsup:

Maybe you meant your first time to Whistler (no disrespect intended)?


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Well I've skateboarded for most of my life. Also spent a couple of days at Breckenridge in the ice before we travelled to Whistler and we were there for over 3 weeks. Hahaha its after going on this forum and reading about carving and dynamic turns that i realised I wasn't actually as good as i thought I was, thanks though!


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Oooooohhh. So you were at Whistler for over 3 weeks learning how to snowboard? I'm so jealous right now   :angry:


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Pretty much, after travelling around America for 2 months and finishing up at Breckenridge (I'm from Australia) for a couple of days of absolutely no natural snow and 8 open runs, I decided to miss my flight home and meet up with some other guys on their Whistler trip. ahhhhh 50cm powder days and over 100 runs open, bliss.


----------

